# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  ЗУП переход с базовой на проф 3.1.16.134

## Nik37ru

Нужен дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой на проф 3.1.16.134, поделитесь ссылкой для скачивания у кого есть.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Нужен дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой на проф 3.1.16.134, поделитесь ссылкой для скачивания у кого есть.


Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 3, версия 3.1.16.134
Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой версии
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pipv/aR5MoM843

----------

Nik37ru (16.02.2021)

----------


## Nik37ru

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Nik37ru

> Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 3, версия 3.1.16.134
> Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой версии
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pipv/aR5MoM843


Ещё раз огромное спасибо!

----------


## MuradMirzaev

Всем доброго дня!
Подскажите пожалуйста, если у меня версия конфигурации ЗУПа - 3_1_10_571, то какую мне следующую накатывать? ибо на сайте я не смог найти следующую(( То что я нашел - 3_1_11_68, но он мне не дает его накатывать, типа ..-между ними что-то ставь. Если есть, поделитесь плыз с конфигурацией!

----------


## iLexy

> если у меня версия конфигурации ЗУПа - 3_1_10_571, то какую мне следующую накатывать?


с 3.1.10.571 можно перейти на 3.1.14.208, 3.1.14.237 или 3.1.15.40

----------


## MuradMirzaev

> с 3.1.10.571 можно перейти на 3.1.14.208, 3.1.14.237 или 3.1.15.40


Большое спасибо за подсказку! Сработало.

----------


## Александр2903

Нужен дистрибутив обновления для перехода ЗУП с базовой на проф 3.1.17.171, поделитесь ссылкой для скачивания у кого есть.

----------

